# Baap of all proxies!!!



## crystal_pup (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys check out dis new proxy....

Its really superb,fast n in many firms its workin great...

Link ---> *www.orkuch.com

Click on Unblock orkut ...then in the "Location via proxy" address bar  enter the website u wanna surf ....dats it...u have successfully bypassed the firewall!!!


Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## nepcker (Apr 3, 2007)

Works only for Orkut?


----------



## sivarap (Apr 3, 2007)

our firewall blocked it...not a big baap after all


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes it depends on the adminstrator.

Might be a case that this baap was discovered by him earlier.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks it worked for me


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 3, 2007)

Yaar ab tum logo ki fati hui kismat hai to main kya kar sakta hoon?

Mere yahan pe to achche se work kar raha hai...Aur mere frds ki companies mein bhi its workin wonders...Pata nahi tu kaunsi company mein hai...


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 3, 2007)

^ arey bhai kismat shismat kuch nahi hoti tumhare dost k yaha admin wale aallsi honge thik se monitor nahi karte honge... later unhe jab pata chalega to ye bhi block ho jayegi

Aur tumhari is proxy ki bhi baap Amenworld thi par wo bhi humare yaha bolck hai..


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 3, 2007)

Haan to chal wo Amenworld waale proxy ka link bhej..Main yahan meri company mein check karta hoon ki is it workin or not...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 3, 2007)

y is a proxy's baapness decided by whether it works on orkut or no¿¿


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 3, 2007)

Pathiks bhai tu nai samjhega...isliye dimag lagana chodd de...Wo sab humpe rehne de...ha ha...Tere yahan proxy work kar raha hoga to thik....


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 3, 2007)

nope.. not working here too.. sigh..


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 3, 2007)

try this

www.powerscrap.com for orkut

Also u can try a lot of proxies from www.proxy.org


----------



## mediator (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks like an orkut password grabbing site/proxy to me! People usually get tricked by such sites, say "wow" and later say "WTF, my account's not opening"!!......Just cautioning to be careful and no offence to the "baapness" promoter!


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 3, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> try this
> www.powerscrap.com for orkut
> Also u can try a lot of proxies from www.proxy.org



anything in english?


----------



## sivarap (Apr 3, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> try this
> 
> www.powerscrap.com for orkut
> 
> Also u can try a lot of proxies from www.proxy.org



proxy.org blocked by firewall....ha ha ha


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 3, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> anything in english?


 
yarr u just give ur Uname and pass and press enter it transfer u to orkut why u need english


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 3, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> yarr u just give ur Uname and pass and press enter it transfer u to orkut why u need english


yeah.. but the keeda in me wanted to kno wat the toolbar above was saying


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Apr 3, 2007)

blocked in itbhu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 3, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> yeah.. but the keeda in me wanted to kno wat the toolbar above was saying


 
I dont know maybe u try google


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 3, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> Haan to chal wo Amenworld waale proxy ka link bhej..Main yahan meri company mein check karta hoon ki is it workin or not...


 
wpc3015.amenworld.com
wpc2216.amenworld.com


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys if this proxy works in ur firm then do check out the speed at which it works...its fast compared to other proxy servers...I hav tried many proxies in my company...But till now i found only ORKUCH as the fastest proxy server...Dats y i titled dis thread as "Baap of all proxies"

Cheers,
Kunal

Hey guys if ORKUCH is not working in ur firm then to open orkut u can try dis link...

Link----> *cpe-66-65-167-2.nyc.res.rr.com/cgi-bin/nph-335967.cgi/000001A/https/www.orkut.com/GLogin.aspx=3fdone=3dhttp=253A=252F=252Fwww.orkut.com=252FHome.aspx=253Fxid=253D18316003845530666357  


P.S :The above link is real slow...Works @ snails speed...

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 4, 2007)

hey kunal...thnx a lot man....grt link...


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 5, 2007)

Yaar kisi bhi proxy se meebo nahi khul raha hai... UuUwaaa.. kuch proxy JS bocl karti hai to kuch open nahi karti hai 

And remaining which does are blocked in my office.. 

Includig alternate sites like Koolim, Imhaha, gtalkr, Iloveim etc

Neobody with ne alternative or proxy reply


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 5, 2007)

well personally i like www.zend2.com
Does the work for me perfectly...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 5, 2007)

None of these sites are working in my skool.........
We have DANSGUARDIAN!

Even if I manage to catch hold of a site then soon admin wll come to know and bann my userid!
I was nt even initially able to open this thread!! Still cant access the 1st page of this thread.


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually  admins kip a check of the websites which has been hit a number of times...Then they do a look up of tht website...if they think that the website is not according to the policies laid by the firm...Then they simply block access to tht website...This is how admin work ya.


Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 5, 2007)

Try *atunnel.com


----------



## kul7689 (Apr 5, 2007)

great!!! it worked on my pc. although not working with firewall enabled, it's good!!!


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Apr 13, 2007)

powerscrap.com is a password grabbing site. 

i used it once and they changed the link of webpage in my profile to their own i.e. powerscrap.com!!!! %$&%%&%*^%@(*&$(*&@($*!!! :-X

try using usatunnel.com , safeforwork.net , safehazard.com.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 14, 2007)

@rajdeepsingh86 
Tried every site u mentioned...ALl of them are banned!


----------



## azad_singh (Apr 14, 2007)

Jo paypal ko open kar sake aisa koi proxy to tere ko manooo


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 14, 2007)

You dont need to challenge forum members to get a piece of info u want


			
				azad_singh said:
			
		

> Jo paypal ko open kar sake aisa koi proxy to tere ko manooo


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 14, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> Hey guys check out dis new proxy....
> 
> Its really superb,fast n in many firms its workin great...
> 
> Link ---> *www.orkuch.com


 
I think dis site works fr u nly !..  In future plz come up with intelligent suggestions !


----------



## planetcall (Apr 14, 2007)

Torrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr dada of all proxies


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 14, 2007)

Cant help if its banned @ ur firms or watever...

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## djmykey (Apr 14, 2007)

We have the baap of firewalls in our company. Saala the damn thing downloads the banned websites list from the net everyweek. Its called as WebSense. The damn thing is so good at doing what it is doing that it blocks everything that you can think about. Saala kabhi kabhi kaam ki cheezein bhi band hoti hain


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 16, 2007)

The only OSS software I "CURSE"
DANSGUARDIAN


----------



## aimanraza (Apr 30, 2007)

orkuch is blocked ..now what to do?


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey refer to my post numbered 22...I have given there a link in case if orkuch is blocked in ur firm....May b it will help u...


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 30, 2007)

*ankosan.jp/nph-proxy/nph-proxy.cgi i use this proxy to open Iloveim to chat

*id308.securedata.net/roulettesystemreviews/cgi-bin/nph-proxy.cgi/010110A/http/www.google.com/

*www.visualdesigns.ca/proxy/nph-proxy.cgi

*deathbyspork.net/files/tbe/nph-proxy.cgi


----------

